# Is This an Imitator Egg???



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

I had found one random tadpole in my tank a while back ... i searched for others but found nothing. He is still growing up... getting big but still a tadpole... the point is i never saw this guy when he was in an egg i found him hatched.

Today i found a random white blob in my tank in a brome leaf... is this an egg? 

it looks like one big egg and maybe a small egg?


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like an egg to me! Contrats on the tad too.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

woo exciting... thats a big egg 

edit: see thats weird again... why am i finding a solo egg here and there... what is the deal with finding a random tadpole a few months ago and now a random egg... i looked for others and nothing... how am i not getting clutches?!?! 

my buddy pulls out borja ridge tadpoles weekly.


----------



## ghutch0203 (Jun 13, 2010)

That is an egg for sure. My "green" imitators don't always lay clutches. I will find single eggs all the time and 2-3 other times. Also they have become experts at hiding eggs and tadpoles from me and I don't see them till their froglets. I watch to see what broms or film cans the female visits on a regular basis and then look for tads. Age,diet,and supplements can all play a role in how many or how often eggs are laid.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

is this egg good? fertile? 

its white and puffy... is this a good egg? i know imitator have white tadpoles... so is this normal?


----------



## ghutch0203 (Jun 13, 2010)

It does not look like its been fertilized. Did you find it on a brom leaf or in the water of a brom?


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Really???? Damn!!!

Found it in the water of a brome leaf....


----------



## ghutch0203 (Jun 13, 2010)

If it was in the water of the brom leaf like at the base of the leaf are you sure it wasn't put there on purpose? Females will feed tadpoles infertile eggs.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmm I can't see any tadpoles in that brome. I have a pretty good look into the base of that brome leaf. Can't see anything moving.


----------



## ghutch0203 (Jun 13, 2010)

If its a new tad or younger they can dig deep out of sight. Ive had tads pop up out of no where in broms right up by the glass and had back feet already.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah?? Okay. I'll watch for it. 

I just checked abducted found a frog crammed in that brome same spot as that egg that brome leaf gets a lot of attention from my frogs. 

Thatks for all your help


----------



## ghutch0203 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll bet there is a tad in there. The female will back down into the water and deposit the egg for the tadpole and will do this almost every day.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah?? Exciting. 

Any thoughts on putting a tadpole bit in that brome?

If there is a tadpole your thoughts on leaving it in there if mom is taking care of it?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mom is taking care of it. A brom pocket contains very little water and you will foul it out if you put additional food in, killing him.


----------



## ghutch0203 (Jun 13, 2010)

Just like Doug said leave it be. Mom has it all under control and your tad will be just fine without help. Wait 2 months or so and you should see a little froglet popping out before you know it.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ghutch0203 (Jun 13, 2010)

Your welcome


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

When I had varaderos, I let one of the pairs raise up a tadpole and I could always tell when she was feeding it. It was either just before the lights went out for the night or right after, but every night the male would coak her over to the rearing site and call low and fast. If you keep your eyes and ears open around them enough, you can really learn a lot about their breeding and tadpole parenting tendencies. Fascinating frogs to say the least!!


----------



## goldenglovz (Sep 12, 2012)

It looks good


----------



## koldshot (Jan 21, 2010)

If you want clutches to pull replace your broms with canisters, hopefully you have canisiters anyway. I've been using canisters on both sides and the parents are actually quite methodical, they lay clutches on one side and transport them to fresh canisters on other side. So I change the fresh ones often and they are preferred deposit sites, then I pull after transport since each egg in a clutch is usually a day or two apart. Want to slow the frequency, let them rear or cycle water/feeding cycle.

As mentioned if you listen and observe their parenting is really predictable and you can even hear the difference in calls.


----------

